# Clunk or knock when coasting and tap the gas



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

I did some searching and found a similar description but none for a 13 CC with a dsg. As the title states, I get a clunking or knocking sound when I'm coasting when I tap the gas. I don't have the other symptoms for subframe bolts. I cannot duplicate while sitting still with brakes or EB brake applied in forward or reverse. It doesn't do it when cornering left or right. I'm putting it on the lift tommorow, any troubleshooting advice? 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds like your DSG lol.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Sounds like your DSG lol..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please don't say that! Let's suggest something less expensive... I'm going to ignore that comment and pretend it didn't happen, lol

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you feel it too or is it just a sound?


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

I feel it and hear it.. Almost feels like a tap on the frame of the car with a hammer. light tap of coarse, a knock. It's hard to explain but it's almost like the engine and trannies I'm sure shift a little when accelerating or decelerating front and back its like when it shifts(literally not gears) it hits metal to metal. I would think if it was motor mounts it would do it while giving it a little gas while the parking brake is engaged. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine does that too. Has since I bought it with 0 miles.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

HeyRobi said:


> I feel it and hear it.. Almost feels like a tap on the frame of the car with a hammer. light tap of coarse, a knock. It's hard to explain but it's almost like the engine and trannies I'm sure shift a little when accelerating or decelerating front and back its like when it shifts(literally not gears) it hits metal to metal. I would think if it was motor mounts it would do it while giving it a little gas while the parking brake is engaged.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


If you have a metal knock sound it's definitely some sort of a problem. With 6 speed manual I get a silent kick while driving on highway when i let go the gas pedal and a few seconds later step on it. That's normal. I could only assume that maybe exhaust pipe is slightly in the way of transmission or mounts on trans are bad/incorrectly installed so it touches something.. good luck!


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll bet ten internet bucks that you have a dodgy motor mount. Church the dogbone puck for cracks. It could also be the trans mount or the engine mount (below the battery and below the coolant expansion tank, respectively).

Revving with the parking brake on isn't applying all that much torque. Certainly not as much as you'd get whilst driving around. It isn't shocking that you aren't hearing it while running the engine against the parking brake.

My alternative theory is that your downpipe is hitting something (subframe or heat shield, perhaps?). I'll put five internet bucks on that.

Third theory - sway bar. Unlikely suspect, but check the end links. Maybe try disconnecting both end links and ensuring that the bar rotates smoothly and freely. Wrangle it up and down on each side to see if the bushings are shot. I'd expect you to hear this more on an uneven load, but stranger things have happened. Maybe worth a wager of two internet bucks.

Last theory - subframe. Perhaps putting forward load is shifting the subframe fore and aft. I've never heard of it as subframe shifting usually happens laterally. This bet would only be a couple of internet pennies at best, though.

There are only so many things that can clunk, though. Use a prybar and figure out what it is. Clunks must die.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Could be normal DSG gearlash "play" of the gears....same as gearlash noise of a manual transmission gearbox......the DSG has two "gearboxes"......

Could also be play in the CV joints....normal to some degree....


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

*I may have the same issue*

My 2010 with 145,000 miles has a similar issue. When downshifting coming to a stop, I hear a sound like a hammer tap on an aluminum case. Coincides with the downshift. Not sure if its in the transmission or just coincides with the downshift. Mount of some type?

That being said, the transmission has performed flawlessly for the 25,000 miles that I have had the car, with the noise present.

Run'er till she blows !!


----------



## 486598 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a similar feel on my '13 MT. Blipping the gas while at speed and in gear causes like a clunk feel. Kinda like there's slop in the transmission/clutch. I'd chalked it up to a VW thing, but reading this make me a little more nervous. I don't recall this in any other car I've owned.

FYI, not a mechanical guy, electronics is my thing.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

brux2dc said:


> I have a similar feel on my '13 MT. Blipping the gas while at speed and in gear causes like a clunk feel. Kinda like there's slop in the transmission/clutch


With the manual trans, yeah that's just slop in the mounts/drivetrain. Change to stiffer mounts or add a motor mount insert and it'd go away, with a more "connected" feeling :thumbup:


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Same thing happens in my dsg cc(62k miles). I heard it's normal but never test drove a brand new one to confirm


----------



## 486598 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the mount info!


----------



## Topb (Dec 22, 2021)

486598 said:


> Thanks for the mount info!


any resolutions to this thread!!


----------

